# Coffee like gnats pee!



## Jackaubrey (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Classic, 3 years old, and a Rocky grinder. I cannot seem to get a decent coffee all of a sudden. With the group full and tamped correctly, the water comes through in 15 seconds or so whatever the grind setting, with no sign of a breach - or crema. I have use the grinder on another machine -ok. I have used my hand grinder with my Gaggia - same 15 seconds. I have cleaned, backflushed, stripped and cleaned the "jets" which sometimes clog, flushed with Puri, and last of all with citric acid.

I am at a compete loss. Any ideas anyone? Please??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

group seal OK, any leaks?

Does the same thing happen no matter on dry dose of coffee used?


----------



## Jackaubrey (Dec 17, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> group seal OK, any leaks?
> 
> Does the same thing happen no matter on dry dose of coffee used?


Unfortunately yes.

I don't weigh any more - I judge on a timer, but this has worked well for me for years. It always takes a few shots to get the grind right for a new bean, and I sometimes need to change a little as the beans age.

I adjusted the OPV just after I got it 3 years ago. I get great coffees, and the crema varies with the type of bean, but usually very good, and often awesome. The Rocky seems fine. I looked at the burrs and no sign of apparent wear or damage.

I know what a breach looks like, either through the puck or round the edge, and not seeing that.


----------



## Jackaubrey (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry - and the seals are ok


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Could it be the coffee? Different (or old) beans? Does the water come out from the shower screen normally if there's no portafilter in place? (Just wondering if pressure/temperatures are normal).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its possible your burrs need changing. Can you try your grinder with anyone else's machine?

Its possible its the batch of coffee also.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I had this a while back - descaled the machine and it sorted it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like grinder or bean problem. Have you stripped and cleaned the grinder? can you adjust it until the burrs touch? are the burrs sharp to touch, will they shave your nail?

What beans are you using? are they old /stale/ well past roast date ?


----------



## Jackaubrey (Dec 17, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Sounds like grinder or bean problem. Have you stripped and cleaned the grinder? can you adjust it until the burrs touch? are the burrs sharp to touch, will they shave your nail?
> 
> What beans are you using? are they old /stale/ well past roast date ?


Beans are ok, although the problem first started with Old Brown Java which I have never managed to manage well.

The burrs LOOK ok, but I'll have a look and try to see how sharo they are. They do produce a fine grind though. My hand grinder, on the finer settings, still produces the same problem.

I have also descaled, both with Puri as usual, and with Citric Acid (the extreme method - the seals are still ok though)

Just about to try some new beans ...

thanks for all the thoughts and ideas. We'll get to the bottom of it yet.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you check the pressure the water is coming through at? ... 15 seconds is fast and may indicate over pressure somehow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If both grinders are giving the same problem that would point towards beans issue. Unless the OPV is locked solid the pressure should not go above 15 bar although you say you adjusted the OPV when you bought the machine. Fit a blind basket and check to see that water is returning to the tank.


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

I would check the pressure again to be certain.


----------

